# Forum for psychopaths / sociopaths?



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

Does any of you guys know a good place like that?

I've been googling it but only found rather small and crappy boards. Don't want to talk to the same people every day.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Sociopaths wouldn't be on the internet unless they're trying to con people out of something.


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

Any more useful answers?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think psychopaths or sociopaths are the types to talk together about their psychopathy and sociopathy.


----------



## hawkeyefreak (Nov 1, 2012)

Sociopaths don't have anxiety disorders...and trust me, you wouldn't want to talk to one.


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

Barette said:


> I don't think psychopaths or sociopaths are the types to talk together about their psychopathy and sociopathy.


Sociopaths prolly not, but I see a lot of potential topics for psychopaths to discuss.

Lets please just cut the discussion if it makes sense and see if someone knows a place.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow. A lot of people here are being extremely rude. Shame on you all.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe just a more general mental health forum?


----------



## SnakeBites (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow, how ironic. The very same people that are being shunned by society are shunning someone else who's trying to get help.No matter what label this person might be, you all have no right to treat him this way before you know him. You all should be ashamed of yourselves. Like don36 said, I think it would probably be a good idea to look there, or maybe even go to a specialist  Good luck man c:


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

SnakeBites said:


> Wow, how ironic. The very same people that are being shunned by society are shunning someone else who's trying to get help.No matter what label this person might be, you all have no right to treat him this way before you know him. You all should be ashamed of yourselves. Like don36 said, I think it would probably be a good idea to look there, or maybe even go to a specialist  Good luck man c:


I know right, the irony is strong.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

am a sociopath


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

SnakeBites said:


> Wow, how ironic. The very same people that are being shunned by society are shunning someone else who's trying to get help.No matter what label this person might be, you all have no right to treat him this way before you know him. You all should be ashamed of yourselves. Like don36 said, I think it would probably be a good idea to look there, or maybe even go to a specialist  Good luck man c:


Yeah, well it's humanity afterall. In any social setting, even a board like this, lame social dynamics come into play. I don't take any offence though.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

have you checked out psychforums.com yet? I read their AsPD board sometimes out of morbid curiosity. are you a psychopath?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

http://www.crazyboards.org/forums/

Not lying. It's truly called crazyboards and even though it sounds like one big joke when you read the section headings, those guys are really pretty smart and funny and helpful. They have people there with most major disorders, the moderators are sincere and helpful and the people have real community. There's also a tendency to keep out trolls, spam and other irritating specimens of life. They know what a true troll looks like btw. I found a lot of good people on that forum when I used to write there. I left it because I just got tired of forums for awhile and when I decided to go back I ended up taking a different route of interest.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

By their nature alone sociopaths won't be online "sharing" their troubles, looking for support or supporting others with the condition. 

Either you're a troll, or you have a very limited understanding of what a sociopath actually is.


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

Ya, by the nature of the personality types of sociopaths and psychopaths, there is very very unlikely to be an internet forum peer group help sort of thing as true sociopaths/psychopaths are extremely individual and don't realize that they have issues and need help. But hey, good luck to ya...maybe u could find something for Borderline Personality Disorder?


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

jonjacob said:


> maybe u could find something for Borderline Personality Disorder?


This is the underlying point here. OP has probably mistaken his issues for sociopathy. When in truth it could be a myriad of other disorders.


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

BKrakow said:


> have you checked out psychforums.com yet? I read their AsPD board sometimes out of morbid curiosity.


Yes I have looked at that. It seems to me though as if it's mostly a bunch of kids and just bored people / trolls. Seems kind of retarded.



chantellabella said:


> http://www.crazyboards.org/forums/
> 
> Not lying. It's truly called crazyboards and even though it sounds like one big joke when you read the section headings, those guys are really pretty smart and funny and helpful. They have people there with most major disorders, the moderators are sincere and helpful and the people have real community. There's also a tendency to keep out trolls, spam and other irritating specimens of life. They know what a true troll looks like btw. I found a lot of good people on that forum when I used to write there. I left it because I just got tired of forums for awhile and when I decided to go back I ended up taking a different route of interest.


Okay this is a very good one, did not see that before. The name is a poor choice but a first look made it interesting for me. I think it's not really focusing on psychopathy but it is nevertheless interesting.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

colder said:


> Yes I have looked at that. It seems to me though as if it's mostly a bunch of kids and just bored people / trolls. Seems kind of retarded.
> 
> Okay this is a very good one, did not see that before. The name is a poor choice but a first look made it interesting for me. I think it's not really focusing on psychopathy but it is nevertheless interesting.


Don't let the humorous sections fool you. The mods are really smart and the people who post there are really caring people. I just think it's filled with a lot of people who get the humor of the sections.

I think what I found helpful, was that there were people with my same diagnosis and we were able to support each other.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

You're probably going to mostly find boards for victims of sociopaths. Same as with borderline personality. You'll have more luck looking for books written by sociopaths or about sociopathy.


----------



## Edward S (Oct 30, 2012)

Thread re-opened. There was too much going on yesterday and too many complaints about this thread to deal with. This morning I took the time to clean it up and keep the relevant content.


----------

